# صناعة بويات



## haboush2002 (26 أبريل 2006)

ارجو من الأخوة المهندسين الكيميائين او المختصين اعلامى بكيفة تصنيع مواد بويا 
1- زيت حار
2-بليور مائى
3-اندركوت مائى
4-وسوبر لك مائى
5- فرينش مائى 
6- اساس المجلفن مائى


----------



## محمد اسماعيل السيد (10 نوفمبر 2006)

وأتا أيضا أضم صوتى اليك 
أى كتب أو نشرات بخصوص هذا الوضوع


----------

